# Glock resale value?



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

I know a guy that is looking into selling his Glock 22 gen 3 .40 cal pistol in near mint condition. He has the original hard case with two magazines and 100 rounds of ammo (not sure of brand). It also has the night sites. He is asking $500 for this. Not knowing much about Glock resale value; what would you guys think of this price if offered to you?


----------



## MarkyB (Jan 16, 2008)

Go out to gun broker and see what recent auctions have brought in. There is an app for it or go online.


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

It's on the higher end of resale value but it's fair. Check armslist.com for accurate "going rates" offer him 450, any firearm store wouldn't give him more than 350. was it properly cleaned after firing? How many rounds through it?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Gone wishin, I think your being a bit generous with your thoughts, probably won't get much more then $250 for it thru a shop.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

No cosmetic defects, no alterations and a low round count with tritium sights, $500 is in the ball park.


----------



## Slyfly76 (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeah 500 is about right considering the 100 dollar sight upgrade and 40 dollars or so worth of Ammo, but you can have a brand new g19 gen 3 for about 500 so tough choice.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm goin new G19 here all day long and never looking back!


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I decided to pass on the offer and will look for something else. The guy wouldn’t come off his price and I really want a 9mm. that G19 does look nice though. I really wasn’t hunting down something to buy right now, just the offer came up so I thought I would look into it


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

The guy called me back and offered 450. Offered back 425 cash and he took it. Threw in a holster too. For everything included I thought it was a decent deal. And I got a nice gun. That was after seeing the gun stripped down and seen minimal ware. 




Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

For many Glocks you can buy an aftermarket 9mm barrel from Wolf that fits the slide of your new to you 40 cal. I believe you need to have a 9mm magazine also. These work well and allow you to have both calibers and shoot the more economical 9s.


----------



## Nate In Parma Hts (Jul 4, 2014)

Indeed, good price you paid. As was mentioned, a 9mm barrel from Wolf, and a few 9mm mags, and you can run either caliber.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

That price would have tempted me too. You did well.

As for the Wolf barrels and converting to 9mm from .40, there are very mixed results when doing this. Wolf's tolerances are supposed to be within spec but Glock's tolerances have a range of specs too. If the 2 specs don't match closely enough you will have problems ranging from reliability issues to complete failure of original parts.

There is also the ejector issue between the 2 calibers but that seems to be unique for every gun.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Yea, it was too tempting to pass up. That barrel conversion looks pretty interesting. I did some research on it and is fairly inexpensive and easy to convert. Jury is still out on long term function but would be something nice to have if I want to shoot both rounds. Not something I will buy right away but definitely something to keep in mind. Hoping to get out one day this week to put in through the paces.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

DLarrick said:


> Yea, it was too tempting to pass up. That barrel conversion looks pretty interesting. I did some research on it and is fairly inexpensive and easy to convert. Jury is still out on long term function but would be something nice to have if I want to shoot both rounds. Not something I will buy right away but definitely something to keep in mind. Hoping to get out one day this week to put in through the paces.


With the G22 you actually have 4 caliber options. 9mm, .40S&W, .357 SIG and 22LR.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Cant tell from the pics but has a little bit of holster wear on the trigger finger side but other than that it looks great. Not enough to pass on the gun. Slide and barrel look clean and minimal shots through it. Holster is a small quick release on the hip. 


Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

DLarrick said:


> Cant tell from the pics but has a little bit of holster wear on the trigger finger side but other than that it looks great. Not enough to pass on the gun. Slide and barrel look clean and minimal shots through it. Holster is a small quick release on the hip.
> 
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

The night sights was the real wild card in the value not knowing what kind they were, prices vary on them, you definitely did good at 425, I bought a Gen3 22 a few years back at a local shop, gun was used but possibly unfired, just a standard Gen3 and I paid 425+ tax for it then.


----------



## snmcc (Dec 24, 2014)

I prefer 40 over 9 plus it is much easier to find ammo.


----------

